# iPod mini: molette bloquée?



## imac03 (20 Août 2004)

On vient de m'offrir un Ipod mini(j'ai de la chance)
Et la apres le deballage impossible de monter et descendre dans les menus contextuels....(en cliquant sur la molette).
Apres avoir essayé mainte et mainte operations apparement il suffit d'effleurer (sans cliquer) la molette pour monter et descendre dans les menus.
Deroutant.......
Vous confirmez ?????
Ou mon ipodmini a un souci?
Par avance merci....


----------



## meh' (20 Août 2004)

oui je confirme... molette tactile... elle ne po bloque ne tkt po c normal... 
just tu efluer en tournant autour du bouton centrale.. et tu descend monte etc...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

imac03 a dit:
			
		

> On vient de m'offrir un Ipod mini(j'ai de la chance)
> Et la apres le deballage impossible de monter et descendre dans les menus contextuels....(en cliquant sur la molette).
> Apres avoir essayé mainte et mainte operations apparement il suffit d'effleurer (sans cliquer) la molette pour monter et descendre dans les menus.
> Deroutant.......
> ...


 C'est pas le fameux probleme de colle?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

On continue dans le sujet donné par JPmiss. Je redonne également le lien de MacBidouille pour infos.


----------

